# OLED Monitore?



## RtZk (11. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht von den „normalen“ Monitoren, insbesondere durch die in letzter Zeit sehr seltene Nutzung am PC und häufige Nutzung meines iPhones dessen OLED um Welten besser ist als jeder „nicht-OLED“ Bildschirm den ich bisher gesehen habe, selbiges wie für das iPhone gilt für die teuren OLED Fernseher die ich öfter mal im Saturn/MM gesehen habe.
So wie ich es sehe gibt es 1-2 OLED Monitore auf dem Markt die alle enorm teuer sind und deren Größe/Anschlüsse etc. auch nicht passen. 
Daher die Frage ist da irgendetwas in Aussicht? Die reine Panel Produktion sollte ja nicht das Problem sein und das Einbrennen scheint man ja in den Griff bekommen zu haben.
Falls nichts in Sicht ist, wie sieht es denn damit aus einen OLED Fernseher als Bildschirm zu verwenden? Oder kann man das wegen der Verzögerungen vergessen? HDMI 2.1 ist bei manchen ja schon an Bord, was die 3080 Ti/ NextGen Titan ja auch sicher haben wird, die bei mir sowieso in den Rechner wandert.


----------



## aloha84 (11. November 2019)

Ich bin OLED-TV-Nutzer, und kann deinen Gedanken sehr gut nachvollziehen.
Um es kurz zu machen --> Einen OLED (z.B.: LG C9 etc.pp) kann du ohne Probleme zum Spielen mit dem PC verwenden, der Inputlag beträgt nur ca. 10-15ms.
Jetzt kommt das ABER --> zum Spielen, Filme gucken alles kein Problem,  mit Word oder Excel stundenlang daran arbeiten bzw. statische Inhalte über lange Zeit anzeigen --> schädigt auch die neuesten OLEDs.
Da geht nicht schnell, und dauert je nach Nutzung z.T. mehrere Jahre, aber *statische Bilddinhalte sind nix für OLEDs*.
Bei Senderlogos im normalen TV ist das ein bisschen was anderes, weil z.B.: LG TVs die Dinger erkennen und automatisch abdunkeln.


----------



## Steelbender (11. November 2019)

Heißt das dann wenn man längere Zeit nebenbei z.B. einen Webbrowser für Gitarrentabs offen hat ist das genauso schlecht bei einem OLED?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. November 2019)

Ich bin verblüfft wie lange sich das Märchen jetzt immer noch hält.

Selbst Plasma-TVs hatten weit stärkere Einbrenneffekte als moderne OLEDs. Jetzt ist man schon hingegangen und hat OLEDs ein ganzes Jahr am Stück (20h/Tag) vollgeballert und es gab KEINE sichtbaren Veränderungen. NIX! (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fern...ED-Dauertest-Burn-in-nach-einem-Jahr-1272939/)

Wie lange wird es wohl dauern bis sich rumgesprochen hat, dass die Kinderkrankheit Einbrennen bei OLEDs schon lange erledigt ist? Noch weitere 2-3 Jahre...?

Was anderes ist es, wenn man komplett statische INhalte bei voller Helligkeit haben will. DA sind OLEDs tatsächlich ungeeignet. Praktisch ist das aber für Endnutzer oft bereits dadurch erledigt dass man die Taskleiste ausblendet und die helligkeit des gerätes vielleicht nicht auf "Sonnenbrand" einstellt.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin verblüfft wie lange sich das Märchen jetzt immer noch hält.
> 
> Selbst Plasma-TVs hatten weit stärkere Einbrenneffekte als moderne OLEDs. Jetzt ist man schon hingegangen und hat OLEDs ein ganzes Jahr am Stück (20h/Tag) vollgeballert und es gab KEINE sichtbaren Veränderungen. NIX! (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fern...ED-Dauertest-Burn-in-nach-einem-Jahr-1272939/)
> 
> ...



Also in meiner Verwandtschaft gab es sowohl Einbrenneffekte mit einem 6.000 Euro LG-OLED als auch mit einem brandneuen Philips OLED (die ebenfalls LG-Panels verwenden.)

Beim LG trat das Einbrennen nach zwei Jahren an typischen Stellen auf: hier vor allem Senderlogos. Beim Philips in einer quadratischen 24 Zoll Fläche im Zentrum des Displays.

Also nein, von einer Kinderkrankheit darf man hier nicht sprechen. Und leider - entgegen Deines energischen Posts - ist das kein Einzelfall oder auf unsachgemäße Anwendung zurückzuführen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. November 2019)

Was genau stört dich denn am LCD? OLEDs sind eigentlich nur im Kontrast den LCDs so haushoch überlegen. Muss aber sagen, dass ein anständiges 1000:1 eines IPS auch nicht wirklich viel schlechter aussieht, finde ich.

Smartphones sind nochmal ne ganz andere Sache. Ich denke, allein die hohe Pixeldichte spielt hier fürs subjektive Qualitätsempfinden auch ne Rolle. Hier brauche ich tatsächlich auch ein OLED. Hatte mal ein IPS-Fon und fand im Dunklen beim Videoschauen den Kontrast grauslig.

Klar ist die Reaktionszeit quasi nicht vorhanden, es gibt also keine Schlieren, wegen den 60 Hz sind Objekte aber genauso unscharf wie bei LCDs.

Nun ist ja erst Dell mit dem 55-Zöller dahergekommen. OLED, UHD, 120 Hz und G-Sync. Kostet aber läppische 3,5k und hat andere Nachteile, etwa ne zu geringe Helligkeit. Mit 111 cd/m² in SDR darf der Raum quasi abgedunkelt werden.

Mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr dran, dass OLED für Monitore irgendwann die Nonplusultra-Technik sein wird. Bevor die Einbrenn-Probleme gelöst werden, sind etwa LCDs immer besser geworden oder es kommen andere Techniken wie MicroLEDs.


Edit: Bitte lasst den Thread hier nicht wieder zum Einbrenn-Bashing verkommen... Allein die Tatsache, dass es noch keine Mainstream-Modelle gibt, beweist doch, dass es nicht ganz ein Märchen ist...


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. November 2019)

Ja, Senderlogos sind böse da eben komplett statisch. DAS ist ja tatsächlich in dem Test auch so rausgekommen dass die Senderlogos nach ein paar Tausend Stunden einbrennen. Aber ansonsten sehe ich das bei "passender" Nutzung eigentlich als erledigt an. Ich habe nur einen OLED-TV in der Bekanntschaft aber bei dem siehste tatsächlich gar nix an einbrennen (auch keine Senderlogos). Da kann ich das Testergebnis also durchaus bestätigen. 


PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr dran, dass OLED für Monitore irgendwann die Nonplusultra-Technik sein wird.


/signed.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, Senderlogos sind böse da eben komplett statisch. DAS ist ja tatsächlich in dem Test auch so rausgekommen dass die Senderlogos nach ein paar Tausend Stunden einbrennen. Aber ansonsten sehe ich das bei "passender" Nutzung eigentlich als erledigt an. Ich habe nur einen OLED-TV in der Bekanntschaft aber bei dem siehste tatsächlich gar nix an einbrennen (auch keine Senderlogos). Da kann ich das Testergebnis also durchaus bestätigen.



Also auch wenn ich Manus Vorschlagwarnung gern beherzigen mag, was meinst Du mit "aber bei dem siehste tatsächlich gar nix."

In meiner Verwandschaft haben ein Dutzend Leute OLED-Fernseher, weil unser Onkel ein ziemlich großer Franchise-Nehmer einer Elektronikkette ist und die Dinger quasi zum LCD-Ladenpreis bekommt. Alle haben Einbrenneffekte, auch wenn der Name einfach daneben ist, weil es sich um eine Bauart-bedingte Alterung handelt.

Das Bild ist großartig für zwei oder drei Jahre, aber danach hat es sich. Und das sind keine Leute, die zehn Stunden am Tag vor der Glotze hängen. Ich habe mich deshalb für das schlechtere Samsung QLED entschieden. Da sieht man die Probleme im Bewegtbild deutlich (Fußballspieler auf grünem Rasen haben eine Weichzeichner-Aura um sich), aber dafür hat Samsung eine sehr gute Soft- und Hardware, wenn man mit der 2,4 GHz-Begrenzung im WLAN umgehen kann.

Leider wird MLED auch in zehn Jahren noch unbezahlbar sein, aber ein OLED wird mir nicht ins Haus kommen. Ich bin da wie Al Bundy: "Da kauft man sich vor zehn Jahren einen Fernseher für 20 Dollar und dann geht das Schei§ding kaputt! Was ist nur aus der Technik geworden!?"


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> was meinst Du mit "aber bei dem siehste tatsächlich gar nix."



Ich meinte damit, dass ich keine Einbrenneffekte (beispielsweise von Senderlogos) bei ihm erkennen kann. Das Gerät ist aber iirc auch erst 2 Jahre alt (Weihnachten 2017 war das glaub ich wo der den angeschafft hat).


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, dass ich keine Einbrenneffekte (beispielsweise von Senderlogos) bei ihm erkennen kann. Das Gerät ist aber iirc auch erst 2 Jahre alt (Weihnachten 2017 war das glaub ich wo der den angeschafft hat).



Glaube ich Dir unbesehen.

Aber wie Manu schrieb, wäre da nichts dran, gäbe es keine Klagen diesbezüglich. Und ich kann diese Klagen voll und ganz bestätigen. Und diese Effekte sind auch nicht unauffällig, da sie nach den Farbwerten abgestuft auftreten. Bei Rot sind sie extrem, bei gelb-grün mittelschlimm und bei Blau kaum wahrnehmbar.

Das deckt sich voll mit LGs Aussagen über die Alterung der organischen Komponenten.

Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass einige der User in meiner Verwandtschaft ein atypisches Sehverhalten haben. Es wäre eine längere Geschichte, aber im Endeffekt sollte ein Fernseher fehlerfrei funktionieren, auch wenn erwachsene Menschen sehr gern Disney-Channel oder History-Channel schauen (beide Sender sind verwenden extrem helle Symbole in Weiß oder Gelbgold). So ein alter CRT würde auch heute noch ein unverfälschtes Bild erzeugen, wenn er ein digitales Signal verarbeiten könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. November 2019)

Leute, ich wein gleich!


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Leute, ich wein gleich!



You want some Cheese to your Whine?


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Leute, ich wein gleich!


Ich auch gleich, bei solchen Aussagen.


PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> OLEDs sind eigentlich nur im Kontrast den LCDs so haushoch überlegen. Muss aber sagen, dass ein anständiges 1000:1 eines IPS auch nicht wirklich viel schlechter aussieht, finde ich.


----------



## RtZk (11. November 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bin OLED-TV-Nutzer, und kann deinen Gedanken sehr gut nachvollziehen.
> Um es kurz zu machen --> Einen OLED (z.B.: LG C9 etc.pp) kann du ohne Probleme zum Spielen mit dem PC verwenden, der Inputlag beträgt nur ca. 10-15ms.
> Jetzt kommt das ABER --> zum Spielen, Filme gucken alles kein Problem,  mit Word oder Excel stundenlang daran arbeiten bzw. statische Inhalte über lange Zeit anzeigen --> schädigt auch die neuesten OLEDs.
> Da geht nicht schnell, und dauert je nach Nutzung z.T. mehrere Jahre, aber *statische Bilddinhalte sind nix für OLEDs*.
> Bei Senderlogos im normalen TV ist das ein bisschen was anderes, weil z.B.: LG TVs die Dinger erkennen und automatisch abdunkeln.



Hört sich ja gar nicht mal so schlecht an, ich arbeite sowieso nur selten wirklich lange mit Word oder Excel, meistens Surfe ich bzw, momentan nur spielen, da ich wie gesagt selten am Rechner sein kann. Nur wäre es mir schon recht, wenn ein mehrere tausend Euro teuerer Fernseher auch ein paar Jahre überlebt.



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Was genau stört dich denn am LCD? OLEDs sind eigentlich nur im Kontrast den LCDs so haushoch überlegen. Muss aber sagen, dass ein anständiges 1000:1 eines IPS auch nicht wirklich viel schlechter aussieht, finde ich.
> 
> Smartphones sind nochmal ne ganz andere Sache. Ich denke, allein die hohe Pixeldichte spielt hier fürs subjektive Qualitätsempfinden auch ne Rolle. Hier brauche ich tatsächlich auch ein OLED. Hatte mal ein IPS-Fon und fand im Dunklen beim Videoschauen den Kontrast grauslig.
> 
> ...



Was mich am LCD stört? Eigentlich reicht es einen OLED und einen LCD nebeneinander zu sehen, sagen wir mal so, ich habe Verwandte die sind noch mit einem SD 20 Zoll Fernseher zufrieden, was man nicht kennt, will man halt nicht, dadurch, dass mein Handy eben einen OLED Screen hat, sehe ich jeden Tag wie miserabel alle LCD's im Vergleich dazu sind. Natürlich ist die Pixeldichte auch sehr wichtig, allerdings ist man am Handy deutlich näher dran als am Monitor, der bei mir auch keine allzu niedrige Pixeldichte hat. Die Top Geräte an Fernsehern bieten eben Top HDR und ein geniales Bild, nicht nur dass das Bild bei den sehr guten LCD's deutlich schlechter aussieht, das HDR kann man da ja mal völlig vergessen, die Zahl der Beleuchtungszonen ist selbst bei den beiden 2000€ Monitoren von Asus und Acer viel zu niedrig, mit OLED können sie da schlicht nicht konkurrieren. 
Der Dell hat eben kein HDMI 2.1 und wenn ich mich recht erinnere genügt DP 1.4 nicht für 120 Hz + HDR + 4k + 10 bit, außerdem, wie du schon sagst, die Helligkeit ist wirklich arg niedrig, das kriegen die Fernsehhersteller aber deutlich besser und vor allem, kriegt man für 3,5 quasi alles an Fernsehern, mal ausgenommen die paar 8k und 80 Zoll Teile. 
Was mich vor allem noch extrem an den IPS Monitoren stört ist, die Tatsache, dass die Qualitätskontrollen erbärmlich sind und es quasi an die Unmöglichkeit grenzt einen nahezu perfekten zu bekommen und ich habe reichlich wenig Lust 10 Monitore hin und her zu schicken.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

Autsch,

und leider - Manu - hat JoM79 damit völlig Recht. OLED ist in LCDs in fast allen Bereichen haushoch überlegen - nicht nur im Kontrast, sondern generell bei Schwarzwert, Reaktionszeit, Helligkeit, HDR-Verhalten usw. Wenn nur die Alterung nicht wäre. Ein 20 Jahre alter Golf wird statistisch auch weitere 20 Jahre fahren (LCD). Ein OLED ist mehr ein Sportwagen, die nach zehn Jahren extrem abbauen. Jetzt noch die korrekten Teiler für Hardware eingesetzt und man sieht, ein OLED ist auf keinen Fall Technik für den PC, weil sie selbst als Fernseher immense Probleme hat.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2019)

Bei Helligkeit leider nicht, da ist ein LCD ne Ecke besser.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich auch gleich, bei solchen Aussagen.



Warum? Weil ich diesmal dir mit dem pauschalisierendem Urteil zuvorgekommen bin? :p



RtZk schrieb:


> Was mich am LCD stört? Eigentlich reicht es einen OLED und einen LCD nebeneinander zu sehen, sagen wir mal so, ich habe Verwandte die sind noch mit einem SD 20 Zoll Fernseher zufrieden, was man nicht kennt, will man halt nicht, dadurch, dass mein Handy eben einen OLED Screen hat, sehe ich jeden Tag wie miserabel alle LCD's im Vergleich dazu sind. Natürlich ist die Pixeldichte auch sehr wichtig, allerdings ist man am Handy deutlich näher dran als am Monitor, der bei mir auch keine allzu niedrige Pixeldichte hat. Die Top Geräte an Fernsehern bieten eben Top HDR und ein geniales Bild, nicht nur dass das Bild bei den sehr guten LCD's deutlich schlechter aussieht, das HDR kann man da ja mal völlig vergessen, die Zahl der Beleuchtungszonen ist selbst bei den beiden 2000€ Monitoren von Asus und Acer viel zu niedrig, mit OLED können sie da schlicht nicht konkurrieren.
> Der Dell hat eben kein HDMI 2.1 und wenn ich mich recht erinnere genügt DP 1.4 nicht für 120 Hz + HDR + 4k + 10 bit, außerdem, wie du schon sagst, die Helligkeit ist wirklich arg niedrig, das kriegen die Fernsehhersteller aber deutlich besser und vor allem, kriegt man für 3,5 quasi alles an Fernsehern, mal ausgenommen die paar 8k und 80 Zoll Teile.
> Was mich vor allem noch extrem an den IPS Monitoren stört ist, die Tatsache, dass die Qualitätskontrollen erbärmlich sind und es quasi an die Unmöglichkeit grenzt einen nahezu perfekten zu bekommen und ich habe reichlich wenig Lust 10 Monitore hin und her zu schicken.



Da haste in allem recht. In Sachen Bildqualität ist im direktem Vergleich ein OLED jedem LCD überlegen.  Die Frage ist halt nur, ob das die Nachteile rechtfertigt, wie etwa niedrige Helligkeit, astronomischer Preis und Lebensdauer. 120 Hz + HDR + 4k + 10 bit halte ich auch nicht für den heiligen Gral. Der Dell kann bspw. Display Stream Compression und auch die überteuerten G-Sync-Teile mit Farbunterabtastung (YCrCb 422) auch nicht schlecht gelöst, da ich in Spielen null Unterschied zu echten 10 Bit gesehen habe und auch keinen Kollegen kenne, der das Gegenteil behauptet. Klar ist das auch nur ein Kompromiss, aber ein vorübergehend verschmerzbarer, finde ich.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei Helligkeit leider nicht, da ist ein LCD ne Ecke besser.



Mehr Helligkeit ist nicht unbedingt besser, denn in der (Monitor-)Praxis braucht man keine vollflächigen 350 cd/m² - da reicht gut die Hälfte. Für eine farbtreue Druckdarstellung ist sogar 160 cd/m² standardisiert. Bei TVs ist das schon anders, aber da sind die OLEDs auch nicht unbedingt "zu" dunkel.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2019)

Aha, was sollte denn von mir für eine pauschalisierende Aussage kommen?
Vielleicht das OLED einen wesentlich besseren Schwarzwert als IPS und somit einen wesentlich höheren Kontrast hat? 
Und von irgendwelchen Ausdrucken redet hier keiner, es geht um die Bildqualität eines Monitors. 
Insofern ist deine Aussage auch leicht verwirrend, weil du immer wieder betonst, dass VA durch den höheren Kontrast ein "besseres" Bild als IPS hat. 
Jetzt auf einmal setzt du das Bild von OLED und IPS auf eine Stufe. 
Was denn nun, hü oder hott?


----------



## Steelbender (11. November 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt nur, ob das die Nachteile rechtfertigt, wie etwa niedrige Helligkeit, astronomischer Preis und Lebensdauer.



Den Preis eines LG OLED 55C97LA finde ich mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich astronomisch, davon abgesehen werden die Preis wohl noch gut runtergehen.
Dafür finde ich die Preise z.B. für den LG 34GK950G oder Dell Alienware AW3418DW schon fast ans lächerliche grenzend. Immer noch um die 1k Euro für teilweise stark fehlerbehaftete Monitore die nicht gerade aktueller Stand der Technik sind?  Nein danke, dann lieber OLED.


----------



## aloha84 (11. November 2019)

Steelbender schrieb:


> Den Preis eines LG OLED 55C97LA finde ich mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich astronomisch, davon abgesehen werden die Preis wohl noch gut runtergehen.
> Dafür finde ich die Preise z.B. für den LG 34GK950G oder Dell Alienware AW3418DW schon fast ans lächerliche grenzend. Immer noch um die 1k Euro für teilweise stark fehlerbehaftete Monitore die nicht gerade aktueller Stand der Technik sind?  Nein danke, dann lieber OLED.



Im Vergleich zum  LG c9 (auch b9), wird man bei preis und leistung bei sämtlichen "high end" monitoren abgezockt oder verarscht.
Traurig eigentlich, aber die Wahrheit.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aha, was sollte denn von mir für eine pauschalisierende Aussage kommen?
> Vielleicht das OLED einen wesentlich besseren Schwarzwert als IPS und somit einen wesentlich höheren Kontrast hat?
> Und von irgendwelchen Ausdrucken redet hier keiner, es geht um die Bildqualität eines Monitors.
> Insofern ist deine Aussage auch leicht verwirrend, weil du immer wieder betonst, dass VA durch den höheren Kontrast ein "besseres" Bild als IPS hat.
> ...



Hü.

Ja Kollege, dann versteh mich halt nicht absichtlich falsch. Habe nie was von einer Stufe behauptet. Wenn ich sage, dass ein anständiges IPS "nicht viel schlechter" aussieht, ist das natürlich ne subjektive, persönliche Einschätzung, was ja auch nicht meiner Meinung widerspricht, dass ein guter Kontrast (egal ob OLED oder VA) für knackige Farben wichtig ist. Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass ich die LCDs nicht so grottig finde, dass ich sehnsüchtig auf den Heiligen Gral "OLED-Monitor" warte. Klar ist ein OLED-Bild IMMER besser im direkten Vergleich zum LCD. Habe nun schon viele OLEDs angezockt und in mir hat bislang keiner die Sehnsucht zum Wechsel weg von meinem IPS ausgelöst, vor dem ich nun schon seit paar Jahren sitze.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2019)

Wenn der X27P keinen Lüfter hätte, würde ich sofort tauschen.
Der hat gerade in Spielen mit HDR ein wesentlich besseres Bild als die ganzen non-FALD IPS Monitore.
Auch in SDR hat er durch FALD ein besseres Bild.
Aber selbst der kann mit dem Bild eines OLED nicht mithalten.
55" sind mir halt viel zu gross und auch dass ich bis auf den überteuerten Dell keinen mit 120Hz ansteuern kann, hindert mich am kauf.

Denn Dell in max 32" und mit HDR für 2000€ und ich würde ihn sofort kaufen.


----------



## Steelbender (11. November 2019)

Was mich vom OLED TV kauf noch eher abhält ist auch etwas die nicht ganz optimale Größe und vor allem das sich bezüglich Technik in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren einiges tun könnte.
Da ich noch eine GTX 1070 habe kann ich weder jetzt G Sync nutzen, noch habe ich Lust die genauso überteuerten aktuellen Grafikkarten noch zu kaufen, nur um dann festzustellen zu müssen das nächstes Jahr neue mit HDMI 2.1 rauskommen.
Irgendie momentan eine total blöde Übergangsphase.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2019)

Dass weder Navi noch die Super Karten HDMI 2.1 bekommen haben ist schon fast lächerlich.
Für meinen Teil spiele ich einfach schon mal mit 60Hz und Ambilight auf dem OLED bis er vielleicht doch Mal zu sehr gelitten hat und schau mir dann an was der Markt neues bietet.
Das macht jedenfalls deutlich mehr her als ne RTX2800TI auf nem ollen TN.


----------



## Blaizebulla (12. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn der X27P keinen Lüfter hätte, würde ich sofort tauschen.
> Der hat gerade in Spielen mit HDR ein wesentlich besseres Bild als die ganzen non-FALD IPS Monitore.
> Auch in SDR hat er durch FALD ein besseres Bild.
> Aber selbst der kann mit dem Bild eines OLED nicht mithalten.
> ...




Was ist eigentlich mit dem Acer XB3 273K für 899€? 
Scheint dasselbe Panel zu sein wie bei der G-Sync Version für 1299. Zwar kein HDR, aber zum Glück ohne Lüfter.


----------



## aloha84 (12. November 2019)

Blaizebulla schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Acer XB3 273K für 899€?
> Scheint dasselbe Panel zu sein wie bei der G-Sync Version für 1299. *Zwar kein HDR*, aber zum Glück ohne Lüfter.



Damit wäre er für mich unkaufbar.
Auch bei PC-Spielen wird sich HDR die nächsten Jahre durchsetzen.


----------



## Blaizebulla (12. November 2019)

HDR ja, aber VESA 400 kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Kann ich gleich ausschalten.


----------



## RtZk (12. November 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Damit wäre er für mich unkaufbar.
> Auch bei PC-Spielen wird sich HDR die nächsten Jahre durchsetzen.



Wird es sich nicht. Nur eine Handvoll teurer Monitore hat überhaupt HDR und das ist wegen der geringen Anzahl an Beleuchtungszonen eher schlecht als recht, wie soll sich das so durchsetzen? Die meisten geben keine 200€ für einen Monitor aus.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. November 2019)

Es gibt auch einige Qled Tvs mit ordentlichem Fald die in bestimmten Situationen ein besseres Bild (in hellen Umgebungen) als die Oleds haben, allerdings kann es sein, dass der superteure Panasonic Oled Gzw2004 da trotzdem noch mithalten kann. Ich stehe auch kurz vor dem Kauf eines Tvs der meinen Monitor ersetzen soll, nur habe ich auch vor diesen jeden Abend vom Strom zu trennen und das soll bei Oled tvs immer noch problematisch sein.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2019)

Blaizebulla schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Acer XB3 273K für 899€?
> Scheint dasselbe Panel zu sein wie bei der G-Sync Version für 1299. Zwar kein HDR, aber zum Glück ohne Lüfter.



Dafür auch kein FALD und dadurch HDR sinnlos. 
Ebenso verhindert ein ordentliches FALD bei IPS, dass das backlightbleeding stark auffallen kann und der Schwarzwert wird verbessert, was in einem besseren Kontrast resultiert. 
Dafür hält dann der typische FALD Glow. 
Ansonsten ist der Monitor aber ok.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. November 2019)

Im Luxx nutzen schon einige den Lg C9 als Monitor. Bei diesem hat man direkt 4k@120hz. Genau diesen TV plane ich auch für meinen nächsten Monitorkauf.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2019)

Ohne Displayport-Eingang oder Grafikkarten mit HDMI 2.1 haste leider keine UHD@120


----------



## Steelbender (15. November 2019)

Was wohl kaum mehr noch ewig dauern wird, wobei man dann auch noch so lange warten könnte, die Preise können nur fallen ^^


----------



## Norbert64 (20. Dezember 2019)

Hallo
Ich habe mir denn LG OLED55C9 zugelegt möchte ihn auch als Monitor erweitert nutzen
aber nur um Pc Games zu zocken. Habe aber bissen bedenken wenn ich zb .ständig die FPS anzeige lasse , also die OSD Anzeige wegen der einbrenngefahr
oder macht das nichts ? Pixel Shift ist Aktiviert und mehr wie max. 2-3 Std zock ich nicht am stück


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2019)

Ständige FPS Anzeige lenkt eh nur vom Spiel ab. Im Zweifelsfall würde nicht all zu viel passieren, aber warum es unnötig drauf anlegen?


----------



## brazzjazz (1. Januar 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> _Hersbruck lower southside_



Ich schmeiß mich weg!! 

Ich bin auch arg enttäuscht vom fehlenden Fortschritt bei den Monitoren, jedenfalls was die großen Dinger wie HDR angeht. Stinknormale Monitore mit 300 cd/m² als HDR anzupreisen, ist eigentlich eine Frechheit. Sie können ein HDR-Signal akzeptieren, aber nicht vernünftig darstellen. Toll!

Dabei wäre eine gute HDR-Implementation in Spiel und Monitor ein riesiger Fortschritt. In ein paar Jahren dann...


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Januar 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wird es sich nicht. Nur eine Handvoll teurer Monitore hat überhaupt HDR und das ist wegen der geringen Anzahl an Beleuchtungszonen eher schlecht als recht, wie soll sich das so durchsetzen? Die meisten geben keine 200€ für einen Monitor aus.



Doch, wird sich durchsetzen auch in pc Games.

Ganz einfach weil sowieso fast alle Games konsolenports sind, und da bereits jetzt eine vielzahl an Games das unterstützen. Das wird man auf den PC Port  einfach mitnehmen.

Netflix, Amazon......setzen alle schon voll auf HDR. Aktuelle Fernseher ebenfalls alle. ps4 und Xbox one ebenfalls....und die sind uralt. Ps5 und Xbox Series x werden ebenfalls drauf setzen.
Denke nicht dass der PC auf eines der wichtigsten Features verzichten wird.

Der wow- Effekt von  HDR ist bei mir um einiges größer gewesen als bei 1080p->4K


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Januar 2020)

Ich besitze auch schon seit 2 Wochen den LG 55C97LLA. Als PC Monitor eignet sich dieser sehr gut, wenn man ein paar Farbeinstellungen ändert. Dieses Jahr wird HDMI 2.1 freigeschaltet, wenn es dann noch passende Grafikkarten gibt....Zumindest ist der HDR Support in manchen Spielen (Mass Effect Andromeda mit super Dolby Vision Support, Star Wars Battlefront 2017 mit HDR 10 und der Windows HDR Support ist auch nicht schlecht) akzeptabel bis sehr gut.


----------



## Dimoneon (3. Januar 2020)

Ich warte auch auf HDMI 2.1 bei den Grafikkarten.  Die Monitorbranche ist für mich z.Z einfach nur Abzocke.


----------



## FetterKasten (3. Januar 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Der wow- Effekt von  HDR ist bei mir um einiges größer gewesen als bei 1080p->4K



So unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein.
Ich hatte auch erst diesen Wow-Effekt. Nach einiger Ausprobiererei hab ich den Kontrast beim LG OLED bei HDR und DolbyVision runtergestellt auf die Werte, die ich bei normalen Material auch hab.
Auf Dauer find ich es einfach total unentspannt und anstrengend bei Dunkelheit in irgendwelche leuchtenden Taschenlampen zu schauen usw.
Aber selbst so sieht der höhere Dynamikumfang noch besser aus, gerade bei dunklen Szenen, die ein LCD eh überstrahlen würde, wo man das nicht sieht.

Einen OLED würd ich aber aktuell auf keinen Fall als vollwertigen PC-Monitor nutzen.
Senderlogos sind überhaupt kein Vergleich. Die sind meistens transparent und alle 20 Minuten kommt sowieso Werbung oder man schaltet weiter.
Eine Taskleiste welche in 80% der Monitorzeiten an der gleichen Stelle angezeigt wird oder Programmfenster sind da ne viel schädlichere Hausnummer.
Und ich hätte keinen Bock bei einem 1500 Euro Monitor Angst zu haben, ihn evtl. zu schädigen, wenn ich mich nicht komplett anpasse.


----------



## Dimoneon (3. Januar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein.
> Ich hatte auch erst diesen Wow-Effekt. Nach einiger Ausprobiererei hab ich den Kontrast beim LG OLED bei HDR und DolbyVision runtergestellt auf die Werte, die ich bei normalen Material auch hab.
> Auf Dauer find ich es einfach total unentspannt und anstrengend bei Dunkelheit in irgendwelche leuchtenden Taschenlampen zu schauen usw.
> Aber selbst so sieht der höhere Dynamikumfang noch besser aus, gerade bei dunklen Szenen, die ein LCD eh überstrahlen würde, wo man das nicht sieht.
> ...



Eine hüpfende Taskleiste wäre doch was  Ich persönlich hätte davor auch etwas bangen, aber OLED hat sich doch schon in der Zeit etwas weiterentwickelt. Ein Test dazu wäre eigentlich super - nur kann man die Zeit nicht komprimieren, dann hätte man einigermaßen Gewissheit.


----------



## FetterKasten (3. Januar 2020)

Es gibt doch den Test von Rtings.
Und genau diese statischen Sachen, wie CNN-Nachrichtenleiste, Fifa-Torleiste usw sind ja eingebrannt.
Kein normaler privater Nutzer wird am Tag 20 Stunden Fifa spielen oder CNN schauen. Aber dass ein PC Monitor am Tag etliche Stunden mit statischen Bildern läuft, das ist - im Gegensatz zum TV - vollkommen normal.


----------



## Norbert64 (13. Januar 2020)

Frage was sollte man  Einstellung in Nvidia Treiber
hab da 4:2:2 und 12 Bit eingestellt zum zocken
4:4:4 geht glaub nicht mit HDMI und 10 bit wird nicht angenommen
4:4:4  8 Bit geht


----------

